# Sundown Monday? (Pres Day)



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2010)

Is anyone going? Daytime? I "may" bring my skis back from VT this weekend if the crew will be there.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 12, 2010)

i am working at 11:30 not sure how crazy it will be. hopefully get away for a few runs


----------



## Madroch (Feb 12, 2010)

Working- unless it snows... for a change.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got back from SD, the temptor bumps are shot. Just a gnarly icy mess, but the Ex bumps are alot of fun and the rest of he hill is skiing nice.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just got back from SD, the temptor bumps are shot. Just a gnarly icy mess, but the Ex bumps are alot of fun and the rest of he hill is skiing nice.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did a few runs with JP yesterday and they were pretty good albeit gnar at the top...I should be there sat sun and mon
> 
> steveo


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2010)

Tomorrow afternoon with the family. Not skiing Sunday. Monday is also a definite no.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2010)

Heading up there now for a couple hours.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 13, 2010)

Should be there around 1 today for a few hours

steveo


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2010)

Not 100 percent sure now for Monday.When did life get so busy? Ha!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Should be there around 10:30  Red jacket.. tan pants....dynastar twisters...


steveo


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2010)

Live report from powhunter indicates possible snow making on Temptor last night. Top is funky, rippable line below the kicker, and of course Ex for those that want to show off... :lol:


----------

